# Frigidaire Affinity front loading washer 2006 model-won't spin final spin?



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

change the door lock assy. I suspect the parts house did not fully understand how to check that switch as it is a two part device, 1 set of contacts for spin and a secondary set for high spin.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

hardwareman said:


> change the door lock assy. I suspect the parts house did not fully understand how to check that switch as it is a two part device, 1 set of contacts for spin and a secondary set for high spin.



Yeah, I'm thinking about just buying the door lock assembly.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If the home warranty is replacing the washer, why are you spending this money? Curiosity?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree 100%. Just take the new one and let them deal with the old one.
If it had of been a cost effective fix they would have gone that way instead of a new one.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

The home warranty company is not/does not take the washer away...so I'm left with a virtually good washer. 

UPDATE:::

We bought new top loading Samsung washer/dryer unit. So I decided to replaced the door lock assembly and the old washer works flawlessly now! I don't get it either why they didn't want to just replace the door lock assembly, especially for something that was easy to replace and was cheap $75.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I am confused. Did the home warranty pay for the new set?
I was also confused as to why they thought replacing a door switch was not cost effective on the washer. Little confidence in the diagnosis? Maybe an employee was thinking they would get the old unit?

Either way, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

boman47k said:


> I am confused. Did the home warranty pay for the new set?
> I was also confused as to why they thought replacing a door switch was not cost effective on the washer. Little confidence in the diagnosis? Maybe an employee was thinking they would get the old unit?
> 
> Either way, glad it worked out for you.





The home warranty company only paid for a new washer. We had the option of replacing it with several new washers from GE that they found for us and having it delivered or taking a cash payout of a certain amount. 

We chose the cash payout and could have just bought/found a new washer with the money however we chose to take the opportunity to replace both washer and dryer since there was some rebates from out local electric company and a rebate from the store and they also had them marked down from $999 each to $650, plus they beat a local advertisement for the same washer and additional amount...we made out pretty well. So we figured we could sell both the washer and dryer with pedestals for $700 and take the cash payout the home warranty paid us and buy new, which we did. 

The home warranty company or the appliance repair company does not pick up or have anything to do with the old washer. So considering what we did with replacing the washer/dryer, we basically have a decent extra washer/dryer in our garage. I decided that we could sell it easier if we put a "little money" into it. Once I replaced the door lock assembly the washer worked/works perfectly with no problems. 

I am also very confused why they decided to replace instead of repair it since the door lock assembly was about $75. I doesn't make much sense to me either. I even called them and said that there are plenty of those replacement parts locally in town available to fix it. Still confused. 

However, we have a new washer/dryer and now I just need to sell some pretty decent looking/working appliances now!

Hope this helps!


----------



## nr32119 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Question about your Aug 2008 Affinity washer post please.*

Hello imola ghost. I would like to refer to your Aug 2008 Affinity washer post. Are/were your 2 pieces stackable, with the dryer sitting on top of the washer? If so, do you know the model numbers of your pieces? 

I inherited a Lowe's Frigidaire W/D stackable unit. Due to leaking over the years, the model# label is void of information! Lowe's & Frigidaire were of no help that far back. I am trying to identify the washer model#; most of its parts have a 2005 manuf. date. 

I'm reaching out to you because your post was included in my general search for 'Lowe's 2006 Frigidaire 3.0 cf front load washer sold with LEQ1442ES1 dryer'; not sure how. 

I thank you in advance for your help; whether you can help or not.

Graciously,
Nancy

I too had the same problem with my washer's spin cycle. I did a lot of OL research & the consensus was to replace the door lock assembly. I came across a YouTube video of a woman demonstrating the replacement of just the wax motor, a part of the assembly. I found on OEM part on eBay for $7.95 & the problem was solved! There are a ton of expert how to repair videos out there.

Also, there are two OL parts supply companies that offer 365 day money back returns, EVEN if the part was installed & didn't resolve the problem! Who does that?? My dryer wouldn't run hot. After much research, I bought all 5 possible items to replace, installed 3 before fixing the issue, called for an RMA, sent the other 4 parts back & got full part credit but not shipping. Again, who does that?? 
And who hasn't gone through this scenario: My SUV dumped all its water while I was shopping. I get a tow, guy installs a water pump and that wasn't the problem. Did they uninstall it, repair it correctly and credit the pump on my work order? HECK NO! 
I hope I've helped ya save a little money on your next repair job.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Must have a mountain of laundry if she has been looking at a dead washing machine for the last three years


----------

